

Show HN: Fileti.me - Snapchat for file sharing, a weekend project of mine. - deadmike
http://fileti.me

======
jogzden
This is actually a really good idea considering how much we've learned to
hoard and store things all over the place. Good stuff!

------
deadmike
If anyone has any feedback, please let me hear it. This was a fun small thing
to do.

~~~
uncoder0
I got the following output when trying to upload a file.[1] I used no
password. I had it set to one download. I was planning on pasting it on
Facebook chat and seeing if their spider killed the download. Sadly my test
didn't make it.

[1][http://pastebin.com/c9DNtk0g](http://pastebin.com/c9DNtk0g)

~~~
deadmike
Hm, that's an interesting error. Judging by the undefined indices, I'd be
inclined to think that it's possible you forgot to select a file, and/or
something glitched with the captcha.

Either way, I like the facebook spider test idea. Though, I would think that
their spider _shouldn 't_ trigger the download, because the way it's set up is
each "download link" is just a page with the real download link on it, which
submits a form that does all the processing to figure out if the file should
be deleted.

I've also been having problems with the files actually staying until the set
number of downloads, but it's something I'm working on. Thanks!

